# Sad Day - Lens is Toast



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Today I was shooting a video at work and somehow my camera came loose from the tripod.*It fell to the hard floor. 

The camera seems to be okay. I still need to put it through its paces to make sure.

The lens (Canon 18-135mm) on the other hand is toast.

From now on, my neck strap will be around my neck always, even when the camera is on a tripod.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Its not a sad day. Its a kit lens no? lol. I'm just kidding. However, this gives you an excuse to buy a better lens.

Get one with a L


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Ouch.  One of my lenses had a close call at one point too, but luckily survived with no apparent damage. What's that lens worth?


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

The lens runs around $600. 

My local Henry's took pity on me and hooked me up with a decent deal.

I ended up getting the Canon 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM. I love the extra reach on the wide end, and it's much sharper and better built than the 18-135. I still loved the 18-135 though, but I think this lens suits my style more.

I tried a few L lenses and the 17-40 and 24-70 stood out, but they were just too expensive. The 17-40 was great, but the price was just slightly too high, and the range was just too short to be my main walk-around lens. It's also f/4 with no IS, so I am going to hold out and upgrade to something even better later down the road.


----------

